# growing plants with LED lights



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

Has anyone tried growing plants in an Aqueon evolve LED aquarium or an aqueon mini bow desktop aquarium? Are the LED lights in these tanks good enough for low light plants?


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

My cousins National Geographic Half-Moon Aqua Oasis Starter Kit has 4 white LED's that do a pretty good job of growing live plants! There are 4 Amazon Swords growing pretty well and fast, in regular, everyday gravel!


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

Great! Thank you for your fast response.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

I have the Aqueon one, it can grow Water Wisteria and barely Anubias Nana, but struggles with anything more demanding. I would not put anything else in there.


----------



## rlryan19 (Jul 22, 2014)

I've had great luck with my marimo moss ball so I assume they grow in practically all light conditions. They're neat so I recommend them! I'm actually in the process of figuring out how well my Anubias nana will grow in my tank with LED's as well. I got it about a week ago and it seems healthy still so we will see. Java fern apparently grows in very low light conditions as well, so I ordered some online and should be getting it in the mail soon. Hope I helped at least a little.


----------



## Freedom (May 17, 2009)

When dealing with lights, you need to know the PAR value. This is not always easy to find. Some LEDs are made for plants, others won't work. I have LEDs on my tanks, and my plants do fine. I do use ferts but no CO2. I tend to stay with low tech plants -- they may need medium light, but they are still low tech, lol.


----------



## sdschafer (Mar 31, 2014)

*low light plants*

I have lace java fern, duck weed and water lettuce with a Marineland regular (not the double bright) for a while and they do fine also.


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

Please dont get lights from Petsmart. I would rather burn my money than buy a light made from Aqueon or Nat Geo if I wanted a planted tank. These lights are SUPER weak. You wanna go the led route? Buy anything finnex, the Current Satellite+, or if you have money, the Ecoexotic or Build My LED.

Take the money and put it towards spiral CFLs 5000-6500K bulbs and fixtures from Walmart and Home Depot instead. You can thank me later.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

LEDs work for the most part. I used to have LEDs for all of my tanks until I found out that fluorescent lights were making the plants grow much healthier and faster. What I did was went to Menards and bought kitchen strip lights and mounted them on the three level stand. I also made cute little legs for the one tank on the very top. =P 

Here is an idea. its cheaper if you might be interested:


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I have Aqueon tanks, and added clip on lights with 13W, 6500K daylight bulbs; with ferts, all tanks are doing quite well. I left the led lights on the tank also to use when it is time to turn off the other ones so I can see the tank. My avatar pic is an Evolve 4.


----------

